# faux contact Ipod classic mono/stereo



## mathilde_chloe (25 Mars 2010)

hey
j'ai un Ipod classic qui fonctionne très bien (2006, quand même). Sauf qu'à force de laisser le casque connecté dedans en permanence : une des deux bagues à l'intérieur de la prise mini jack casque a été déplacée, poussée : c'est d'une précision nanométrique. Résultat : j'entends le son en mono, d'une oreille !
Autant dire que c'est insupportable. 
Il s'agirait sûrement d'ouvrir l'Ipod et avec une micro pince, de replacer ces deux bagues internes à leurs places initiales.

Je n'ose pas le faire moi-même, je n'ai pas les outils ni la précision, et j'ai cherché maintes fois des électroniciens sur Paris pour réparer ça (ce qui doit être pas si compliqué).
Chez Apple, il ne font pas ce genre de réparation.

Si quelqu'un a résolu ce problème, si vous avez une adresse, un réparateur qui sait faire, merci ! help

M.


----------

